# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Mi CV  Estudiante Ultimo Año Facultad de Agronomia. Ing. Agronomo

## Erik Castillo

Buenos Dias, 
Adjunto mi Curriculum vitae. 
Gracias,  *Erik Castillo.*  CURRICULUM VITAE - Erik Castillo Del Carpio.docTemas similares: Soy estudiante de ing agronoma, requiero hacer practicas. Estudiante ultimo año. Ing. Industrias alimentarias (u.n.a.l.m.) Agronomo Exportaciones agrícolas se recuperarán en último trimestre y crecerán 2.5% este año Créditos para la agricultura aumentaron en S/.1.000 millones en el último año

----------

